# Weather Report



## rbuchals (Jul 18, 2017)

What app or website should I use to determine if it's safe to take my boat out. I recently purchased a boat. The wife does not like rough water. How can I check the water and weather conditions before I head to the boat ramp.


----------



## dwstinge (Mar 5, 2018)

I personally use an app called windy

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I use sailflow and my radar.

sailflow allows you to pull up weather stations in a specific bay system. Here is a screenshot of San Antonio Bay, my home fishing grounds. There is a weather station at the Seadrift harbor, the ranch house down in mesquite bay, and the POC little jetties. covers every area I would fish daily. then just click on the station and click on forecast. it will show it hourly from there for about 6 days.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*here are the ones i use for galvetraz*

click on the day for hourly

https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas

here is real time

http://www.ikitesurf.com/windandwhere.iws?regionID=146

west galvetraz

https://www.windfinder.com/forecast/jamaica_beach

galvetraz bay real time, click on "3 days" or "all met"

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ports/ports.html?id=8771341&mode=show_all

solunar seabrook

https://www.solunarclock.com/locations/US/Texas/Seabrook


----------

